# Grand sons blades



## tedsknives (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, grandpa picked these up today.  Again, desert ironwood and brass fittings. Sheaths are stamped differently so there is NO fussin'.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice Mr Travis. Danny


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful job Travis!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 5, 2012)

Top notch Travis


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 5, 2012)

Love that Ironwood on knives! Fantastic job, Travis. Keep up the fine work and give my regards to all......Doug


----------



## jbrooker (Jul 5, 2012)

Mr. Travis as always good job, I do believe they will like them


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 5, 2012)

Danny, Dennis, Raleigh,Doug and James, thank you gentlemen


----------



## Redbow (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang, so pretty. Wish I had a Knife making Grandpa...


----------



## Warthawg (Jul 6, 2012)

Mighty fine workmanship


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mighty fine Travis, as usual.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 6, 2012)

Chris, thank you sir.


----------



## gobbler getter (Jul 7, 2012)

Real nice set of knives Travis


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 7, 2012)

Redbow, Warthawg, and gobbler getter,  Thank you gentlemen


----------



## John I. Shore (Jul 13, 2012)

Good lookin pair there Travis.  I'd bet that them kids will love'um.  

John I.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Smart Papa!


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 13, 2012)

John, thank you sir.

Keebs, thank you sir. Wish more fathers and grandfathers would do this for the young ones.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> John, thank you sir.
> 
> Keebs, thank you _*sir*_. Wish more fathers and grandfathers would do this for the young ones.


 This soon to be "Granma" will be buying my grandaughter/granson knives too so I can pass down my passion that was given to me by my grandfather!
Yep, I am a WOW, hear me Roar!


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 10, 2012)

What more could a Grand Child Treasure than when PaPa made this for them!! Great Job Travis!!!

Keebs I told him at the show


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> What more could a Grand Child Treasure than when PaPa made this for them!! Great Job Travis!!!
> 
> Keebs I told him at the show


I had no way of knowing............ just got shown the post........... I guess I need to put my pic as my avatar, huh?
Thanks for clearing it up for me!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2012)

What a good looking pair of knives from a Great Papaw!!!!!  Those are knives to be handed down one day to their children!!!!  Good idea on the different sheaths BUTTTTT You know they'll still fuss over something!!! "Papaw loves me better!!!!"


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 10, 2012)

Mighty fine work sir.


----------



## joe sangster (Aug 10, 2012)

Those will really make them proud !


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 11, 2012)

thank you all guys, and GIRLS.  Keebs , my bad, you can smack me when you see me.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 11, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> thank you all guys, and GIRLS.  Keebs , my bad, you can smack me when you see me.



Can I watch?


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> Can I watch?



Dang bro, you ain right. Them's purty knives Travis. We hope to pass the "Pank" knife to a granddaughter one day.


----------



## blademan (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice work Travis


----------



## RobRay (Aug 12, 2012)

Excellent sharp points and leather work as usual. Thanks Travis.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome lookin' knives! Grandpa is doing a great thing.


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 12, 2012)

Chris ,Rob,and Cort, thank you all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Dang bro, you ain right. Them's purty knives Travis. We hope to pass the "Pank" knife to a granddaughter one day.



Granddaughter....... Turning flips and justa prayin
We gots LOTS of boys in this family.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 12, 2012)

I love those and would love to have a version just like it without the heavy polish on the blade. Very nice sir.


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 12, 2012)

Mandy,   if i can help.......

buckeroo, thank you


----------

